# Farewell Leroy the python



## butterfly33 (Oct 9, 2009)

*Published On:* 10-9-2009
*Source:* The Coffs Coast Advocate

Care-free, educational and loving are not three words you'd ordinarily use to describe a snake, but there was nothing ordinary about Steve McEwan's Leroy. Sadly, the 24-year-old black-headed python and star of Steve McEwan's Reptile World passed away last week. Known and loved by anyone who saw Steve's show over the past five years, Leroy was a celebrity in his own right.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## pythons73 (Oct 9, 2009)

Ive seen that BHP and he's wonderful,what a wonderful 24years he wouldve had,atleast he passed on the genes...Very hard to lose such a awesome snake,but 24 years old,thay do say they live between 20-25 years so if thats the case,he done extremely well...MARK


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 9, 2009)

OMG awww poor thing. I know Leeory. Have seen him a few times. Sorry to hear, Steve. But he definitely had a great life.


----------

